# Bass Fishing - Glenbawn Dam, Barrington Tops, Moonan Flats



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry for reposting this here but I wanted the heading to display.

Hi ,

I'm heading up to Moonan Flats this weeks end, first time there, camping three days. Would like to fish somewhere really nice (ie maybe up the back of Glenbawn dam, or any other nice spot, I don't care if it is a dam or river.).

Any one up that way I would like to catch up.

I use a 5.8 meter fibreglass sea kayak, so need to avoid super shallow rocky places. Though I will knock it around to get to the right spot.

Can anyone advise good spot to spent a day or two exploring and fishing. And any rig tips, locatons etc. I don't have fly fishing gear.

Also does any know a way to get access ( two wheel drive) to the back of Glendawn Dam, I understand most of the area is locked up.

Thanks in advance for any help,

Kind Regards,

Phantom


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Phantom,

I don't believe that there is much in the way of access to the top end of Glenbawn aside from a tow from a boat. I would suggest fishing St Claire as this is a beatiful dam and is quite a bit smaller but still has some craking bass. Not quite the same level of facilities as Glenbawn though so it depends what you are after. Do you have a sounder?? Glenbawn is very deep and if it is not firing (read as low barometer) trolling is the best way to get amongst the fish and gives you a good crack at some nice yellow belly and even cod (you would want to be sounding the fish and the bottom though). I would recommend St Clair if you are planning on camping as you will get to focus your attention a bit better.

Cheers,


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

G'Day Phantom,
I spent all day with Flyrod at Glenbawn Dam yesterday. We tried lures and SP's with no luck. There were fish on the sounder but they weren't on the bite. There is no access to the back of the dam. All locked up. Like Kinghit said I'd give Lake St Clair just out of Singleton a go. There is a camp site there. Close to the water. I've been there and had a ball using Ferral Catz and Fizzer lures in close to the weed. With the Ferrals I generally only fish in about 13ft of water close to the weed. I go from the eastern side of the boat ramp draggin luers and when you get to some small bays try Fizzers. You can also launch a yak anwhere around the camping area. Big bay on the north side that could be a bit sheltered. Anyway, good luck. I'd join you but my trucks gearbox has s!#t it's self.
Greg (Blackant)


----------

